
Prezi - The Zooming Presentation Editor - ColinWright
http://prezi.com
======
vnchr
It's a great medium. I used it to make an "interactive" resume when I got laid
off: <http://prezi.com/mhgrwgnxrs2g/meet-israel-vicars/>

------
foobarbazetc
There's nothing I hate more than being linked to a Prezi presentation (even
more than Scribd).

It has no added value over a traditional slide, and just adds more delay and
friction than necessary.

------
vdm
I'm on iPad and got redirected to an iPad landing page. It needs a video.

------
whacker
any chance of a non-flash version?

~~~
moondowner
Sozi is a decent alternative <http://sozi.baierouge.fr/wiki/doku.php>

It can be used as a plugin for Inskscape, and the presentations created with
it can be viewed from any modern browser.

Here's a quick tutorial: <http://sozi.baierouge.fr/wiki/en:tutorial>

And the result presentation from that tutorial:
<http://sozi.baierouge.fr/wiki/_media/tutorial-complete.svg> (use space for
next 'slide')

